# Swamp thang or wgs et 90



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello , I'm in a toss up between the swamp thang or the wgs et 90 for a speaker to put in my classic 30. I want to ditch my amps harsh highs and have lots of body and headroom. Any advice will
Help, thanks


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have not tried the WGS but had the Swamp Thang for a few months. It didn't tame the highs but it did sound pretty big in a small amp. The weight certainly was noticeable and I heard every nuance the amp produced. The speaker won't color the amps sound much, if any, and should provide plenty of headroom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Before you do all this:

What guitars, what settings? Most amps highs are harsh if you turn them up. Also do you use an amp stand?


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

What about a mesa mc90 black shadow?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Before you do all this:
> 
> What guitars, what settings? Most amps highs are harsh if you turn them up. Also do you use an amp stand?


I was wondering what effect the amp stand would have and why? I know it should project better but how does it improve the overall sound?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I was wondering what effect the amp stand would have and why? .......how does it improve the overall sound?


That is up for debate. :stirpot:

I am trying to stir the pot a bit here to get this topic discussed. 
Do you want me to start a new thread about it?

At the suggestion of my friend "hamstrung", I recently found that guitar cabs can sound much with floor coupling (we are talking guitar...not bass).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I was wondering what effect the amp stand would have and why? I know it should project better but how does it improve the overall sound?


Projecting better means you hear everything. When the sound is literally hitting your legs, you wont hear the highs properly. Try the amp stand first, or even a chair.

Also a) are you playing in a band b) how does it sound in the mix? My singer heard a frequency he didnt like in his pedal, but as soon as we all play we sound great.


----------

